# Found a quick and painless cure for Molescum Contageosum!



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Both my neice and son have had really bad molescum contageosum. My neice got hers burnt off with liquid nitrogen and they came back again! I refused to do that to my son so we were trying to treat the spots with tea tree oil and it wasn't doing anything to the spots. I brought him to the doctor a few times and they kept telling me we couldn't do anything except for burning them off. I said no way.

So a friend of my sisters brought her daughter to a naturopath and he recommended ozonated olive oil. She bought a bottle and was amazed at the results. My sister started using it on her daughter and within 2 weeks all of her spots were gone and she's been free of molescum for over a month now! My sister gave me her leftover bottle and I've been using on my son for about 2 weeks now and his blisters have gone from the size of a big pea to a crumb. I'm thinking that within a few more days they are going to be gone! I am amazed. The kind we are using comes from www.ozonatedoils.com

Hope this can help someone!


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Babygrant, I'll look into it. My DD5 has some that come and go around her neck and chest. They don't hurt her or itch anything, but it bothers her just to have them, and sometimes they accidentally get scratched and pulled, etc. She'd be happier if they were gone, I know.

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## algarrison (May 30, 2011)

Babygrant, would you please share the way you are using the ozonated olive oil ? Do you rub it on multiple times each day? Do you have to keep it covered?

Melissel, have you had an opportunity to try it?


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

